# New AP upgrade install timing?



## bdmac97 (Dec 16, 2018)

Saw my AP upgrade price went down to $2k so I jumped on it today. It's very unclear when the upgrade will actually happen in the vehicle. I didn't get any kind of email confirmation and the purchase flow didn't say anything either. The upgrade is no longer purcheasable so it went through but no TACC in car yet...

Anyone have any idea what the timing is like on this??


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Give it up to 3 days. A few postings around. I'll link to this one that @Bokonon summed it up in

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/the-adventures-of-ruby-woo.6292/post-211585


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Mine showed up as a notice in my car within a few hours but that was before the onslaught of new purchases. If you login to your Tesla account look under documents and you'll see the invoice for the purchase as proof


----------



## Nautilus (Oct 10, 2018)

This is a screenshot of what you're account will say after the purchase:


----------



## fsKotte (Jan 19, 2018)

After a search, I could not find an answer to this probably basic question so here goes: *What does it mean, for the Mod 3 to be "asleep" exactly? *

This is critical right now for me because I bought AP this Tuesday night 3/5/19 at 10:30 pm. Like everyone else who ordered it, there was a message that said it would be installed in the next 3 days, *BUT only if the car was not charging and/or not "asleep."* So far, on Day 3, it's not been installed.

Of course I don't want to stymie the install by (a) charging it when Tesla wants to update it, and (b) having it "asleep" when Tesla wants to update it. The charging part is obvious, but the "asleep" part . . . .

. . . . *Exactly what does it mean, for the car to be "asleep" and how to avoid it going to sleep, so one can get one's AP installed/activated*? Every day, I come home around 5:30 pm, park the car in the garage (whereupon it connects up to our WiFi), plug in the charger, walk away (and the car does it's self-lock, fold-mirrors thing), my charging is set for 2:00 am every night, and I go inside and I don't come out and get in the car until the next morning. Is my car "asleep" then? How does one know if your car is "asleep" or "awake" enough to receive an AP update?

I also drive it to work, park it, and it sits in the lot for the better part of eight to nine hours. Is it "asleep" during this time?

PS - I did RTFM before posting, searched for "sleep" and "asleep" and nothing of consequence came up . . . .


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I can tell you this much, once you pull in and it connects to wifi it does not sleep for usually 2 to 3 hours. I believe it is uploading to the mothership, but I have Teslafi and I know the car doesn't sleep after arriving home for a couple of hours. Away from Wifi (like at work) and it will sleep just a short amount of time after parking.

I truly think Tesla is once again way off on their estimated install time as very few people have the activation after paying for the upgrades. You likely have not missed it, Tesla just hasn't pushed it.

If you want to see what your car is doing Teslafi has a two week trial period, which doubles if you use a referral code.


----------



## fsKotte (Jan 19, 2018)

GDN said:


> I can tell you this much, once you pull in and it connects to wifi it does not sleep for usually 2 to 3 hours. I believe it is uploading to the mothership, but I have Teslafi and I know the car doesn't sleep after arriving home for a couple of hours. Away from Wifi (like at work) and it will sleep just a short amount of time after parking.
> 
> I truly think Tesla is once again way off on their estimated install time as very few people have the activation after paying for the upgrades. You likely have not missed it, Tesla just hasn't pushed it.
> 
> If you want to see what your car is doing Teslafi has a two week trial period, which doubles if you use a referral code.


Thanks - this is helpful. It's weird that there's nothing in the owners' manual about this, about the car going to "sleep" and what that means for things like updates, but there's not.

I get that the three days is "Tesla Time" three days. I'm expecting a week or so more likely, which is fine. But I just wanted to be sure that, whenever it happens, I don't stymie it by inadvertently having a car that's "asleep" when it does happen.

I think it's strange that they admonish people that AP won't install when the car is charging (I get that) or "asleep" but then provide no real information about what "asleep" means. Weird. It's almost like the "asleep" part is a built-in excuse for later, when people start calling and asking where-the-H3ll-their-AP-is-its-been-two-weeks, and then they can say, "ah, well, maybe your car was asleep when we tried to push it to you."

I'm over-thinking that last part. But still, weird about no info on what they mean by "asleep."


----------



## Gordon87 (Mar 5, 2019)

What if you don’t have Wi-Fi where you park? I park in a garage which is nowhere near the Wi-Fi in my apartment. There is cell service in the garage.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Without Wifi your car likely sleeps a lot even after a drive. You'll also be toward the end of software rollouts as they prioritize them over wifi and then eventually do push over LTE when Tesla determines it finally time to give up on Wifi.


----------



## bbthechange (Sep 11, 2018)

I don’t have WiFi in my home parking garage, so I’ve tried various things to get autopilot/software updates faster. The one that seems to work the best for me is to drive to an outdoor parking lot with cell service, tether to my phone, and wait in the car (I bring a kindle and read). Staying in the car keeps it awake. Having it connected to WiFi, awake, and not charging seems to do the trick. Since it’s connected to my phone which tracks usage, I can see if the car is downloading anything and when it’s done, and it usually starts after <15 minutes (the files are big though so the download takes a while). Driving somewhere you know has WiFi and staying in the car is probably similar, although you wouldn’t know if it was working or when it was done. 

My experience may be different, though, since I bought with autopilot from the factory, but it seems like the car’s logic for downloading updates could be the same.


----------



## Nautilus (Oct 10, 2018)

*Autopilot now installed!* Still not sure if receiving 2019.5.15 this morning was a precursor to the Autopilot update or not. About 55 hours from purchase to installation, so well within the 3 day window.


----------



## markrodg (Apr 9, 2016)

I also received 5.15 24 hours ago and this morning I have AP!


----------



## bdmac97 (Dec 16, 2018)

Still nothing. Tick tock. Tonight will be a full 72 hours. No firmware update yet nor AP (obviously).


----------



## Greg Appelt (Sep 27, 2018)

bdmac97 said:


> Still nothing. Tick tock. Tonight will be a full 72 hours. No firmware update yet nor AP (obviously).


Make sure that your car is on a good wifi network (home or at SC). Most posts about sw updates mention that any delays are usually resolved by making a good wifi connection.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Without wifi connectivity, your updates will be few and far between. You definitely need wifi for most updates.


----------



## Gordon87 (Mar 5, 2019)

Could I get an update through Wi-Fi by driving to my local service center? How do you know when an update is available to install through Wi-Fi?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Gordon87 said:


> Could I get an update through Wi-Fi by driving to my local service center? How do you know when an update is available to install through Wi-Fi?


Your car will connect to the SC Wifi on it's own, but will it connect and download immediately, no guarantees. I did once have a Tesla mechanic tell me it would help, but several have tried this and didn't get anything by connecting and sitting there an hour or so.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Gordon87 said:


> Could I get an update through Wi-Fi by driving to my local service center? How do you know when an update is available to install through Wi-Fi?


Basically, after you've connected to WiFi and stayed there for awhile, if a update request pops up, then you had an update waiting.

Or in other words, you never know if one is waiting. If you know that an update is about time to be delivered, then you can try periodically. But right now, the updates are drizzling in, so it probably isn't worth worrying about it for another few weeks, at least.


----------



## fsKotte (Jan 19, 2018)

In the end, whatever "asleep" means, my car updated. I got AP a couple of days ago, not sure still what "asleep" means, but mine updated to my AP purchase without much incident.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

I thought that you were referring to the updating process.

The Tesla go to sleep by shutting down some of the computers to minimize phantom power draw. When in the deepest sleep mode, only the basic items, such as security, are working. In addition, the cellular connection is still functioning.
Once something wakes the car up, ping from the phone app, door opening, etc, the car wakes up and brings the computers back online.

So sleep is go for decreasing battery consumption, just like your cellphone goes to sleep when not in use.


----------



## fsKotte (Jan 19, 2018)

Ed Woodrick said:


> I thought that you were referring to the updating process.
> 
> The Tesla go to sleep by shutting down some of the computers to minimize phantom power draw. When in the deepest sleep mode, only the basic items, such as security, are working. In addition, the cellular connection is still functioning.
> Once something wakes the car up, ping from the phone app, door opening, etc, the car wakes up and brings the computers back online.
> ...


I was referring to the process of updating my car to AP. The message from Tesla is your car couldn't be "asleep" if you wanted it to update to AP.


----------



## ADK46 (Aug 4, 2018)

Just to give a flavor of sleep and other states in the world of software, here is the "state diagram" of a relatively simple case: an app on an iPhone. Given the multitude of software objects and subsystems in our cars, the answer to the "sleep" question here is probably very complicated.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

GDN said:


> Without Wifi your car likely sleeps a lot even after a drive. You'll also be toward the end of software rollouts as they prioritize them over wifi and then eventually do push over LTE when Tesla determines it finally time to give up on Wifi.


Car won't sleep while charging, even off WiFi. At least that's been my experience.


----------



## Chris350 (Aug 8, 2017)

Yeah.... Looks like those who recently purchased AP and/or FSD are getting the update quickly...

Those who already had those are in line waiting.


----------



## NS M3D (Aug 29, 2018)

Chris350 said:


> Yeah.... Looks like those who recently purchased AP and/or FSD are getting the update quickly...
> 
> Those who already had those are in line waiting.


Ordered AP Sat., 3/9/19 still no update. Hopefully by Wednesday otherwise I will reach out to Tesla for my upgrade.


----------



## ChristianZ (Nov 10, 2018)

Once AP starts updating, how long should it take??








I have to get to work...


----------



## ChristianZ (Nov 10, 2018)

Woke up, installed software update. Came to car, alarm went off when i opened it. Now, AP software update in progress-how long will it take to finish?








If it's longer than 20 min, I'll have to take another car. To get to work.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

Hey you bought it? Cool. My update came and it took about 20 but the AP wasn't active til the next day


----------



## Scrutmonkey (Mar 30, 2018)

I ordered on 3/7. Got the 5.15 update on Sunday, no AP yet. They must be swamped.

Updated: it just activated this morning. So 5 days for me.


----------



## ChristianZ (Nov 10, 2018)

I had to leave after 15 minutes. I was headed up to Somerset and had to endure the horrific RT 18 traffic. AP would have been nice today.


----------



## SolanaModel3 (Jul 30, 2017)

@fsKotte did the AP activation come in with a notification in app like a software update, or it just happened silently ?


----------



## bluesolarflare (Apr 8, 2016)

Scrutmonkey said:


> I ordered on 3/7. Got the 5.15 update on Sunday, no AP yet. They must be swamped.
> 
> Updated: it just activated this morning. So 5 days for me.


I believe the 3-5 day delay is due to processing the payment. I paid for mine yesterday and my card still shows both purchases as a pending transaction so this is most likely the reason why it takes a few days to activate.


----------



## fsKotte (Jan 19, 2018)

SolanaModel3 said:


> @fsKotte did the AP activation come in with a notification in app like a software update, or it just happened silently ?


There was no notification in the app, for the upgrade/install to AP. But, the screen in the car showed that it was downloading/installing.


----------



## SingleTrackMinded (Jul 15, 2018)

Credit card transactions don't take days to process.


----------



## SingleTrackMinded (Jul 15, 2018)

I ordered yesterday in the afternoon. I just went out to my car and AP had been added. just under 24 hours.  One note: I did already have 15.5 update installed earlier this week (prior to ordering AP).


----------



## agastya (Apr 17, 2018)

I did not see any notifications/emails about activation, however the Autopilot tab now has the EAP features active.

Paid the 5k (2k AP + 3k FSD) about 36 hours earlier


----------



## bluesolarflare (Apr 8, 2016)

SingleTrackMinded said:


> Credit card transactions don't take days to process.


I worked at a business where I had to close out all credit card transactions in a batch at the end of day during our closing routine and from what I remember, when you use a credit card machine or payment gateway with a Credit Card, there is a check to ensure you have enough funds/card is valid which takes a few seconds. When the transaction is approved, it shows up in your account as a Pending transaction. The merchant (in this case Tesla) sends out a batch of all approved transactions to their bank at the end of the day, and they request funds from the banks tied to each transaction. The process where funds are actually exchanged between banks (which can take a few days) is what I was referring to.


----------



## SolanaModel3 (Jul 30, 2017)

I left the car in sentry mode overnight and today like someone suggested on another thread, and when I left work this afternoon AP was activated... No notice or message of any kind it's was just there...


----------



## SingleTrackMinded (Jul 15, 2018)

I ordered AP yesterday mid-afternoon. CC charged and showed up on my CC account immediately. AP installed in my car this morning, all in less than 24 hours.


----------



## Perscitus (Feb 23, 2017)

Given the current watered-down AP feature set (post EAP era), what are the practical benefits for all who opted for it? Is it really just same-lane keeping, steering and active cruise control?

If so, that seems very minimal - with most of the practical features shifting from EAP to FSD (as EAP was replaced by just AP)...

Making the $2K AP upgrade unattractive, but at the same time making the $4K AP/FSD combo very attractive (before next Monday's pricing re-rebalance), even for those who care for/need these features.

Did most of you go with the combo or just AP? And if just AP, why? Free v3 hardware upgrade seems to be reserved either for all FSD or at-purchase FSD buyers. Another reason I dont understand why buy AP at all, unless as a stepping stone to FSD (even if you never plan to use FSD).

https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-enhance-autopilot-vs-full-self-driving-difference/amp/


----------



## SingleTrackMinded (Jul 15, 2018)

Perscitus said:


> Did most of you go with the combo or just AP? And if just AP, why? Free v3 hardware upgrade seems to be reserved either for all FSD or at-purchase FSD buyers. Another reason I dont understand why buy AP at all, unless as a stepping stone to FSD (even if you never plan to use FSD).


I explained my logic in this post.


----------



## bdmac97 (Dec 16, 2018)

Ordered mine evening of 3/6. Got updated to 2019.5.15 yesterday but still no AP upgrade... Been a week now. I used the live chat feature and the guy literally said they have no way to look into my order's status or anything. Basically said just keep waiting lol. Now they've had my $2k for almost a week and I've still got nothing.

Imagine buying something from Amazon. You get no order confirmation email. They charge your card. You have no way to know shipping status or even if your order actually exists or not. They really need to take some lessons from other companies on some of these service things.

How hard is it to send an email after an order at least?


----------



## bdmac97 (Dec 16, 2018)

Perscitus said:


> Given the current watered-down AP feature set (post EAP era), what are the practical benefits for all who opted for it? Is it really just same-lane keeping, steering and active cruise control?
> 
> If so, that seems very minimal - with most of the practical features shifting from EAP to FSD (as EAP was replaced by just AP)...
> 
> ...


In my trial I found NOAP absolutely dreadful. The other features are also meh although Summon was nice occasionally.

All I really wanted was TACC and auto steering. Even auto steering is questionable and the current TACC underperforms my 2017 Fors Fusion's in my experience. But I think it will improve and I find TACC specifically to be a game changer on commutes.


----------



## ChristianZ (Nov 10, 2018)

bdmac97 said:


> Ordered mine evening of 3/6. Got updated to 2019.5.15 yesterday but still no AP upgrade... Been a week now. I used the live chat feature and the guy literally said they have no way to look into my order's status or anything. Basically said just keep waiting lol. Now they've had my $2k for almost a week and I've still got nothing.
> 
> Imagine buying something from Amazon. You get no order confirmation email. They charge your card. You have no way to know shipping status or even if your order actually exists or not. They really need to take some lessons from other companies on some of these service things.
> 
> How hard is it to send an email after an order at least?


 Are you keeping your car on, in Sentry mode, when you are in the range of Wi-Fi? After my car updated, I got the AP right after.


----------



## SingleTrackMinded (Jul 15, 2018)

bdmac97 said:


> How hard is it to send an email after an order at least?


Its not. Communication and QA continue to be Telsa's weak areas.


----------



## WhiteJagRip (Jul 12, 2018)

SolanaModel3 said:


> I left the car in sentry mode overnight and today like someone suggested on another thread, and when I left work this afternoon AP was activated... No notice or message of any kind it's was just there...


did the update install the same night you purchased AP?


----------



## SolanaModel3 (Jul 30, 2017)

WhiteJagRip said:


> did the update install the same night you purchased AP?


I purchased yesterday (3/12) around 4pm, and the AP activated sometimes between 7am and 3pm today. I already had 2019.5.15 installed when purchasing AP.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

Perscitus said:


> Given the current watered-down AP feature set (post EAP era), what are the practical benefits for all who opted for it? Is it really just same-lane keeping, steering and active cruise control?
> 
> If so, that seems very minimal - with most of the practical features shifting from EAP to FSD (as EAP was replaced by just AP)...
> 
> ...


Actually the upgrade is $5k for the combo. $2k for the AP and $3k for the FSD.
I did the upgrade for both. 
I was thinking that just the AP would be what I would want if I did it, but once I realized that it didn't have auto lane change, I decided to do the whole thing. With basic cruise you just change lanes. but with just auto steer you gotta overpower it and then reengage. not very elegant.
I have been using mine now for 5 days and I am getting use to its nuances. Especially NoAP. It is starting to be helpful but not sure how much of the FSD I will use especially the "come get me" parking lot thing. That has too much liability for me. 
I felt with the AP upgrade with FSD purchase was sweetener that put me over at that price. I would not and did not buy it for $5k EAP and $3k FSD at purchase or $11k after.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

bdmac97 said:


> Ordered mine evening of 3/6. Got updated to 2019.5.15 yesterday but still no AP upgrade... Been a week now. I used the live chat feature and the guy literally said they have no way to look into my order's status or anything. Basically said just keep waiting lol. Now they've had my $2k for almost a week and I've still got nothing.
> 
> Imagine buying something from Amazon. You get no order confirmation email. They charge your card. You have no way to know shipping status or even if your order actually exists or not. They really need to take some lessons from other companies on some of these service things.
> 
> How hard is it to send an email after an order at least?


That is strange. Mine took about 2.5 days to be activated. I got 5.15 then the next morning, my AP upgrade was available so I don't know if they were connected since I also received another update to 2018.50.6 the day after I bought it. I would say if it isn't there this morning, to call the customer care number at 888-765-2489.


----------



## ChristianZ (Nov 10, 2018)

fsKotte said:


> There was no notification in the app, for the upgrade/install to AP. But, the screen in the car showed that it was downloading/installing.


My AP started 1 minute after the car update. No notification on app.


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

Didn't want to start a new thread... but I have EAP already, but if I order the now cheaper FSD (until Monday) is there a software update for this? I assume not because there's no FSD features yet (except the ones I already have.) I'm still stuck on 2018.50.6 anyways. Just wondering if anything happens immediately if you add FSD.


----------



## bdmac97 (Dec 16, 2018)

Woke up this morning and finally have the AP upgrade. Took roughly 7 days... Yikes!


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

slasher016 said:


> Didn't want to start a new thread... but I have EAP already, but if I order the now cheaper FSD (until Monday) is there a software update for this? I assume not because there's no FSD features yet (except the ones I already have.) I'm still stuck on 2018.50.6 anyways. Just wondering if anything happens immediately if you add FSD.


I don't think there is an upgrade for FSD. after I bought it, I had a bug fix update for 2018.50.6
Then got the AP day and a half later. 
Then a couple days later I got 2019.15.5


----------



## ddunlea (Sep 1, 2017)

Being on WiFi and turning on Sentry Mode seemed to do the trick. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Francois Gaucher (Mar 20, 2017)

slasher016 said:


> Didn't want to start a new thread... but I have EAP already, but if I order the now cheaper FSD (until Monday) is there a software update for this? I assume not because there's no FSD features yet (except the ones I already have.) I'm still stuck on 2018.50.6 anyways. Just wondering if anything happens immediately if you add FSD.


I am in the same situation as you. Had EAP since I bought the car in July 2018. On March 2019, I bought FSD in the hope to have at least hw3 upgrade.

I sent an email to Tesla customer service for some questions about hw3 and I got an answer one week later that even if Elon tweeted that "every customer that has bought FSD will have free hw3 upgrade " is not guaranteed that this is what will happen. And actually, there is no country that permits FSD and no ETA.

So I have the feeling I paid an extra $2600 Cad for FSD with nothing more , for now, to offer than EAP already offer. ☹


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

I paid for AP on Thursday. I never received any notice that it had been activated, either in the car, via the app, via email, etc.. But it was available to me when I drove on Saturday.


----------



## NS M3D (Aug 29, 2018)

NS M3D said:


> Ordered AP Sat., 3/9/19 still no update. Hopefully by Wednesday otherwise I will reach out to Tesla for my upgrade.


Within an hour of my post I got the AP update. Worth the 2k but still can't bring myself to pay for FSD... They have been promising since 2014 after all. I just don't see FSD coming out anytime soon.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

NS M3D said:


> Within an hour of my post I got the AP update. Worth the 2k but still can't bring myself to pay for FSD... They have been promising since 2014 after all. I just don't see FSD coming out anytime soon.


That's a fine choice. If it ever becomes available, you'll either have to go without, pay $4k, or wait for the next "oops, we made a mistake selling it for THIS LOW OF A PRICE" moment.


----------



## greatwiseone (Sep 12, 2017)

I purchased AP/FSD last Friday and Tesla attempted to push the software onto my car when it got home and connected to wifi. For some reason, it said autopilot trial and the installation won't complete. I left it there overnight and it was still there in the morning and I had to reboot the software (my screen was basically not usable when the install screen was on). Anyone encounter this issue?


----------



## ymilord (Mar 31, 2017)

When the price dropped the second time, it took 4 days (2 business days and over the weekend) for the 3 and just under 2hrs from the time of purchase for the X. (Both AP/FSD).


----------



## WhiteJagRip (Jul 12, 2018)

Mine installed the same night I purchased by putting the car in sentry mode. Thanks for the tips everyone.


----------

